

Want to Be an Entrepreneur? Listen to Angel Investor Naval Ravikant - dwynings
http://gigaom.com/2010/05/13/video-want-to-be-an-entrepreneur-listen-to-naval-ravikant/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
OK, so one of my major, major gripes about the current trends in modern web
developments is putting stuff in videos. This is over 8 minutes long, and I'm
sure it's fascinating, but I could probably skim a transcript in 15 seconds to
decide if it's worth my time.

If it is, then I could read a transcript in 60 seconds, possibly less. Then I
could re-read the important bits, print them out and put them on my wall to
catch my eye at odd moments for the next two weeks.

But no, I have to sit through a video. I've got no idea whether it's
worthwhile, no summary, no abstract, no method to skim.

And no time.

And I took this time because you, the Hacker News audience, can benefit from
knowing this. Some of your audience won't take the time to sit through a
flashy video, wonderful graphics, or clever animations.

Some of your audience have limited time, limited attention, and want to hear
your message clearly, quickly, and effectively, or not at all.

Video isn't always the right medium. Write this on your wall - provide a
summary.

</rant>

~~~
nopinsight
The way I deal with this is to first decide if it's something fairly important
to me, and if it passes that test, I'll do some physical chores on the side
while listening to the video.

Since you'll need to 'waste' time cleaning or cutting your fingernails anyway,
if you're not watching physics lectures you can probably clear up those chores
without getting bored and learn new things at the same time.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's a good technique, and I use it, but it doesn't help if English isn't
your first language and you're having trouble understanding it anyway. Naval
Ravikant speaks clearly, but he speaks _fast,_ and having constantly to rewind
to listen to something again makes it really, really hard.

------
VladimirGolovin
I HATE videos with no transcript, but I like karma, so here's the summary I
made for my bookmark:

 _Best piece of advice you received?_ \-- "It's the people, stupid." Everyone
ignores it, he ignored it too at first. It's the same advice anyone who's been
in business for a long time will give you.

 _What advice do you give entrepreneurs?_ \-- Find a great partner no matter
what you do. Qualities to look for: high intelligence AND high energy AND high
integrity. Every one of these is important.

 _How important is it to be in Silicon Valley?_ \-- A: It's more important
than people outside the Silicon Valley really realize. He learned this the
hard way: he started out in Boston. Networking. The atmosphere -- "It's in the
air, it's in the water". If you're doing a consumer web business, it's winner-
takes-all. No place for second Facebook, no place for second Twitter, so you
need every advantage you can get.

 _What do you look for in an entrepreneur?_ \-- You're not evaluating the
product as much as the person presenting it, what are they capable of. "Show
don't tell." Separating talkers from doers.

 _How to get a meeting with an investor?_ \-- Sorry, didn't watch, it's
irrelevant to me.

 _Whether you should be public or private with your idea?_ \-- Again, didn't
watch, it's irrelevant to me.

------
rjett
Very interesting video. I especially enjoyed his comparison of angel/VC
investment to the Keynesian Beauty Contest.

------
rradu
It's always nice to hear someone talk about the entrepreneurial process.

Great interview and great reminder of things to not forget as you go forth
with your business.

------
mathewgj
J.F.D.I.

